# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje i vitamini

## Yorkica

Dakle dojilje,pijate li kakve vitamine?


Ja sam u trudnoči pila dvije kapsule prenatala ,a sad dok dojim (10 mj) pijem po jednu...

----------


## vidra

ne pijem.
zdravo se hranim.
ali, kako sam bila jaaako anemična prije i u trudnoći, trebala bi ić vidit krvnu sliku, samo nikako.

----------


## Yorkica

Ja sam željezo morala pit 4 mjeseca nakon poroda jer sam u bolnici nakon poroda bila tolika koma da sam dobila dvije doze krvi da se uopče ustanem sa kreveta  :/

----------


## vidra

uf.
meni u trudnoći skočilo željezo ko ludo negdje 3-4 mjeseca pred porod. sad imam snage, barem tako osjećam, pa zato nikako otić izvadit krv.

----------


## kanna

ja pijem centrum materna i kalcij. a u zadnje mi je vrijeme kosa pocela otpadati u premenovima, pa cu morati i po tom pitanju nesto napraviti.

----------


## Dionea

I ja pijem jednu kapsulu prenatala, onda C vitamin i kalcij jer mislim da ne uzimam dovoljno s mlijekom i mliječnim proizvodima. Jedem voće, povrće slabo, ne mogu si pomoći.

----------


## little duck

Uzimam Prenatal, sada sam tek pocela redovito, ljube je sada 4 mjeseca. Malo se bolje osjecam...

----------


## kahna

Ne uzimam ništa?
Mislite li da bi trebala?

----------


## cuckalica

ne uzimam ni ja
niti sam u trudnoci
al u trudnoci mi nije ni trebalo jer s onom kolicinom hrane koju sam jela umosila sam i previse vitamina   :Laughing:

----------


## adonisa

u trudnoći sam pila dvije kapsule prenatala, pa sam nastavila s jednom u početku dojenja, a sad više ništa. iako u bočici imam još vitamina, redovno ih zaboravljam popiti!

----------


## ronin

uzimam Pregnital,kapsulu Heferola  i C vitamin  jer sam na porodu    izgubila nešto manje od 2 l krvi pa izgledam  bijelo-žuto,kao duh

patronažna(inače super,prodojeća,prva liga je žena),mi je rekla da slobodno popijem svaku večer malo kupinovog vina :? 

kad sam je pitala nije li to u sukobu s dojenjem rekla  mi je da sam jako anemična i da dijete treba zdravu mamu koja će ga dojiti,i da mu neće biti ništa(da ne biste mislili da žena samo tako savjetuje alkohol,rekla mi je da bebi u slučaju grčeva ne dajem sab simplex upravo zbog sastava)tako da o njenom savjetu ipak ozbiljno razmišljam

što vi kažete?

----------


## matsa

ja sam pila nakon poroda 200 mg željeza tri mjeseca, jer sam izgubila puno krvi, primila transfuziju, a željezo mi je bilo 4. nakon ta tri mjeseca, skočilo je na 11 i KKS se popravila. Sad sam opet nakon tri mjeseca vadila, nakon prestanka pijenja ferrum leka, ali svakodnevne kupine, soka od cikle i inih stvari i podiglo se s 11 na 11,9. dakle ipak manje, naravno. no gin mi je savjetovala da tokom dojenja svakako pijem željezo. a kupinovo vino si ja cugnem 0,03 svaki dan. N. nije ništa. mislim da je to malo. Pokušam to neposredno nakon podoja, da prođe jedno tri sata do sljedećeg dojenja.

----------


## Dionea

> uzimam Pregnital,kapsulu Heferola  i C vitamin  jer sam na porodu    izgubila nešto manje od 2 l krvi pa izgledam  bijelo-žuto,kao duh
> 
> patronažna(inače super,prodojeća,prva liga je žena),mi je rekla da slobodno popijem svaku večer malo kupinovog vina :? 
> 
> kad sam je pitala nije li to u sukobu s dojenjem rekla  mi je da sam jako anemična i da dijete treba zdravu mamu koja će ga dojiti,i da mu neće biti ništa(da ne biste mislili da žena samo tako savjetuje alkohol,rekla mi je da bebi u slučaju grčeva ne dajem sab simplex upravo zbog sastava)tako da o njenom savjetu ipak ozbiljno razmišljam
> 
> što vi kažete?


Ja ti mogu reći da ti je jedna teleća šnicla ( tj. crveno meso) bolji izvor željeza te je u obliku koji se lako resorbira. Kupinovo vino ne znam koliko željeza sadrži, ali je sigurno vezano u fitospojevima iz kojih se teško resorbira željezo, a krcato je šećerom. Npr. špinat je bogat željezom, ali je u takvim spojevima da se od svega toga resorbira samo ( ako i toliko) 3%, dok iz mesa se resorbira i do 50 % ( to mi je nekako ostalo u glavi iz škole   :Smile:  ) Uzimaš uostalom Heferol i tako nastavi najmanje 3 mjeseca.

----------


## ronin

znam za željezo  u mesu,pojela sam ga više ovih dana nego u cijeloj trudnoći.jedem ciklu iako je mrzim,blitvu,špinat imamo baš danas,općenito zelenog povrća...no svejedno sam žuta ko smrt

još ću razmisliti  o kupinovom vinu :/

----------


## Felix

uzmi radije neki preparat zeljeza, neki sirup ili tablete, sigurno ce ti doktor prepisati. kupinovo vino (bar ono sto sam ja pila) ima 15% alkohola :shock:

----------


## ronin

već pijem Heferol

ovaj vikend sam pojela mesa koliko nisam zadnjih par mjeseci,ne znam za željezo-al zaradila sam tvrdu stolicu  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

> već pijem Heferol
> 
> ovaj vikend sam pojela mesa koliko nisam zadnjih par mjeseci,ne znam za željezo-al zaradila sam tvrdu stolicu


obavezno poslije heferola i poslije mesa popij c vitamin ili sok od limuna/naranče. i pazi da ne piješ mlijeko odmah prije/nakon heferola.

meni je željezo bilo manje od 3, sad mi je na donjoj granici.

----------


## ivanche

A koji kalcij uzimate? Šumeći ili tablete? U nedoumici sam kaj je bolje s obzirom na dojenje.

----------


## mim

> A koji kalcij uzimate? Šumeći ili tablete? U nedoumici sam kaj je bolje s obzirom na dojenje.


Mogu ja?? 
Uzmi tekući citrat, izbjegni šumeći zbog umjetnih zaslađivača i CO2, a tablete su obično kalcij-karbonat koji se slabije resorbira. Ako ne voliš tekuće preparate kalcij-citrata može se naći i u komprimatima koji se u ustima rastope kao bomboni.

----------


## ivanche

A to se kupuje u običnoj apoteci? 
Nisam još nikad čula za to. Da samo tražim tekući citrat?

----------


## mim

> A to se kupuje u običnoj apoteci? 
> Nisam još nikad čula za to. Da samo tražim tekući citrat?


Koliko znam takvi preparati mogu se nabaviti od 2 proizvođača: Kal i Life Time u svakoj ljekarni. Postoje razlike u sastavu. Kal-ov preparat sadrži fosfor, a Life Time-ov ne sadrži. Čini mi se da je u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja bolje ne uzimati fosfor jer ima ulogu u razgradnji kostiju (preduga priča o stanicama). Npr. fosfor je itekako dobro došao u preparatima kalcija za malo stariju djecu. Jedino pazi na to što takvi preparati sadrže i D3-vitamin i magnezij tako da, ako uzimaš neki multivitamin&mineral nastoj ga uzimati u nižoj dozi. 

Doza D3-vitamina ne bi trebala prijeći ukupno 600-700 I.U., a doza magnezija ne više od 600 mg ukupno u oba preparata. 

Takav tekući kalcij uzima se navečer prije spavanja. Doza je obično jedna jušna žlica ( 15 ml ) i treba ih dobro promućkati prije upotrebe jer su sve to suspenzije tj. sadrže tekuću i krutu fazu koje se moraju međusobno dobro pomiješati.

----------


## nela08

Da malo podignem temu....jel pijete kakve vitamine za vrijeme dojenja?
Ja dovršavam ostatak Prenatala od trudnoće, pa si razmišljam da li da nastavim ili ne treba ili nešta drugo...?

----------


## enchi

Ja sam s prvim djetetom ovako kao ti sada - dovršila ostatak trudničkih a s drugim sam pila vitamine nešto kratko za vrijeme trudnoće, kasnije ništa.

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam isto dovrsila trudnicke, pa sam kupila neke post natal ali ne pijem ih skoro uopce jer mi nisu fini (tope se u vodi).

----------


## nela08

I ja sam probala taj Postnatal, neki uzorak sam dobila, ali to ne bi pila nikako jer bas nisu fini ni malo, a bas mi se ne piju ni tablete vise jer ih i tako cesto zaboravim. :-\

----------


## marusha99

Ja sam pila kroz cijelu trudnocu Pregnital I sve dok beba nije napunila 6mj I dok nismo krenuli sa dohranom.

----------


## Jesen u meni

ja sam prema savjetu ginekologinje nastavila s istim pronatalom, a sad kad je kutija pri kraju, uzela sam prenatal drugog proizvođača jer je puno bolji omjer cijene i količine. i ja počesto zaboravim uzeti tabletu pa se tješim bolje ikad nego nikad :Smile:  a beba će si ionako uzeti od mene što god treba.

više me brine vitamin D, jer sam čitala da se njime može predozirati, a dobili smo prepisanih 5 kapi vitamina D te ga beba dobije i preko mlijeka iz pronatala, a i iz adaptiranog iz dohrane. Bojim se da je sve to previše.

----------


## ani4

Uf, ni meni to Postnata nisu fini, jedva ih popijem.
Cijelu trudnocu sam pila Prenatal, a nastavila sam i dalje. Prosli puta sam pila tjekom cijelog dojenja ( 2 god), a tako cu i sada. Cak sam i dosta redovita u pijenju.

----------


## littletunafish

ja sam nastavila prenatal, to je, ali su mi preporučili da nastavim i sa omega 3 zbog ___ (ne znam točno, fuj riblje ulje, nikad ga se neću riješiti) ali kao dobro je.

----------

